# Joachim Raff



## Huilunsoittaja

I think it proper time that this composer gets his own guestbook. I've not seem him talked of a lot on TalkClassical, which is likely because he is simply so obscure. But he was extremely prolific, and composed very well-crafted works. He is German/Swiss, but definitely didn't follow in the steps of music German Romantics, that is, dark, dense, dramatic, and instead is a much lighter shade. He seems to have preferred woodwinds too, over brass, which is unusual for a German composer.

More information on him:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_Raff

My favorite stuff so far are his symphonies. He made 4 in a Seasons Cycle, and I will post one great favorite:






The 2nd movement is absolutely charming!


----------



## Hassid

I've a lot of his chamber works. The string octet is a marvel. IMHO, best of 19Th.century after Mendelssohn's.


----------



## mmsbls

I like quite a few of Raff's works. I have heard most of his symphonies and the 3rd and 5th are very nice. I also really like his octet. In addition the Piano Quartet No. 1 is lovely. There is also a symphonic work, the Italienische Suite, that I would like to get. I have the impression that I could be rather happy listening to just about everything he wrote.


----------



## KenOC

Joachim Raff has his very own website, very complete and actively updated. You can subscribe to a monthly update listing the new items.

http://raff.org/

I have a fair collection of Raff, from the days when I thought I might actually find something compelling in his music.


----------



## opus55

I thought "Winter" the best of his four seasons symphonies.


----------



## Art Rock

Blogged this about him in 2011 (link):

Today we highlight the perhaps most criminally neglected composer of all time: German master Joachim Raff (1822-1882). Although he was one of the most popular composers of his time, he was quickly forgotten, except for his contributions as assistant and occasional orchestrator of Franz Liszt (one suspects that he had an even greater part in Liszt's orchestrations than the great man admitted himself). Only in recent years, he is starting to get the attention he deserves as one of the best romantic masters, highly skilled in orchestration and a continuous source of wonderful themes, thanks to enterprising labels like Tudor, CPO and Naxos. I have listened to all his 11 symphonies and concertos, and a good part of his chamber music, and personally I rate him higher than Liszt. His masterpiece is the spooky Lenore symphony (his 5th), one of the best in the genre of programmatic symphonies. Since that one is not yet in the Naxos catalogue, I have selected the monumental first symphony, titled To the fatherland, over 70 minutes of unashamed romanticism, and an excellent introduction to his work. The Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic Orchestra under Samuel Friedmann does a great job here, and this disc is warmly recommended. If you check out only one new composer in 2011, you could hardly make a better choice than Raff (provided you do not already know him of course).


----------



## Hassid

Swiss, not German. Do not insult him.


----------



## moody

Hassid said:


> Swiss, not German. Do not insult him.


He was born in Lachen in Switzerland which makes him German Swiss.


----------



## Art Rock

... from German parents who were in exile....


----------



## Renaissance

I am dumb with surprise that such a skillful composer went forgotten.  What a pity...


----------



## Renaissance

Still listening to his symphonies. He is what I definitely seek into a romantic composer. Thank you, Huilunsoittaja for bringing him here on TC.


----------



## moody

Switzerland (the Swiss Confederation) is split into three main linguistic and cultural regions : German,French and Italian.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Switzerland (the Swiss Confederation) is split into three main linguistic and cultural regions : German,French and Italian.


It's the Italian-Swiss part that gave us all those recordings issued on the Aura label and its relatives. Much appreciated.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's the Italian-Swiss part that gave us all those recordings issued on the Aura label and its relatives. Much appreciated.


But what about all those excellent records from British Decca of Ernest Ansermet and the Suisse Romande Orchestra ( Orchestra of French-Speaking Switzerland) ?


----------



## opus55

Wrong thread


----------



## jurianbai

His two violin concertos are what I like.


----------



## alexi

One of the greatest symphonists of all time, such beautifiul melodies and great progression of the themes. His 9th symphony 'Im Sommer' is my favorite (haven't heard 'em all though).


----------



## KenOC

Joachim Who?


----------



## FleshRobot

KenOC said:


> Joachim Who?


Did you change your opinion about him?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I listen to his music for simple pleasure, for I find it entertaining. The same with Atterberg and Fuchs. Well crafted Pop music.


----------



## nightscape

His 5th symphony is one of my favorite pieces of music. The short coda at the end of the fourth movement is unreal.


----------



## vesteel

The endings of the Third and Fifth symphonies are very outstanding
His suites doesn't get much attention, but his Thuringian Suite is very beautiful


----------



## MusicSybarite

About chamber music I especially recommend the String Sextet in G minor (a breathtaking piece), the Piano Quintet in A minor, the String Octet in C major, Sonatillen for violin and piano and the 2nd Violin Sonata. I just know the first two piano trios but they didn't seem interesting enough, the same happens for the other 4 violin sonatas.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Of course his symphonies are pretty beautiful, rather well composed. My favorite is the No. 3 in F major, constructed in a sort of imposing scale.


----------



## cougarjuno

He was certainly a prolific composer. He didn't complete the 11th symphony, so I don't know how much of it is by his hand. I haven't heard all the symphonies but of the ones I've listened to and have recordings of 3,4,5,7,8, 9 and 11 I love. He wrote so much chamber music it's hard to know where to begin with the works, but I love the violin sonatas. Has anyone listened to the string quartets? Which is best/favorite? Is there any vocal music of his recorded? There are solo piano works out there but what would be the Raff piano piece, if any, that should be heard?


----------



## kyjo

Raff is a composer well worth anyone's time. His Fifth Symphony ("Lenore") is his masterpiece - a really imaginative and memorable work. His Third ("Im Walde") and Ninth ("Im Sommer") symphonies are excellent as well. Also, his Four Shakespeare Overtures are highly dramatic and innovative. His chamber output contains some real gems as well, including his piano trios (particularly the 2nd and 4th, which contain some superb melodic writing) and piano quartets.


----------



## MusicSybarite

cougarjuno said:


> He was certainly a prolific composer. He didn't complete the 11th symphony, so I don't know how much of it is by his hand. I haven't heard all the symphonies but of the ones I've listened to and have recordings of 3,4,5,7,8, 9 and 11 I love. He wrote so much chamber music it's hard to know where to begin with the works, but I love the violin sonatas. Has anyone listened to the string quartets? Which is best/favorite? Is there any vocal music of his recorded? There are solo piano works out there but what would be the Raff piano piece, if any, that should be heard?


My favorite string quartets are the 7 and 8. I'm not sure whether they are the best ones or not, but I do know those works are pretty sophisticated. I found the other quartets a little _mainstream_, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Sonata

I really need to get around to Joachim Raff soon. Him and Ropartz as well...


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I really need to get around to Joachim Raff soon. Him and Ropartz as well...







Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 11 "The Winter" (1876)

Try his symphonies for starters, you will love them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We need updated videos for this thread.






And a nice album playlist, including the Symphony no. 5:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnVheZMIjPBBGCIt7IQb9mAs8P-aFGA6b


----------



## Sonata

His piano quartets are beautiful


----------



## MusicSybarite

Sonata said:


> His piano quartets are beautiful


Some of the finest ones I know. Music superbly well-crafted.


----------



## Joachim Raff

NEW! Release from Sterling


----------



## Rogerx

*Joachim Raff (27 May 1822 - 24 or 25 June 1882)*



Joachim Raff (27 May 1822 - 24 or 25 June 1882)


----------



## Joachim Raff

For anyone who wants to know where to start with Raff. Excuse the German Pronunciations from the reviewer but he speaks well and well informed.


----------



## Rogerx

A few of my favorites, specially the Cello concerto


----------

